# How many GTR's are in America?



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Out of curiousity, I was wondering how many Skyline GTR's there are that are street legal in America? I'm looking into getting one soon, and was just curious.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

ask Motorex . . .

J


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I read somewhere that there are only around 60 or 30 something skylines in all of America!!! Dayum...if nissan only brough that shiz to America. I would defenitly do anything for that car!

Motorex does sell them, but to make the damn thing street legal takes about lots of freaking money!!! If only I had a autoshop...then I could always pass my F*ing inspections! LOL!


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

I've heard that Motorex is the only place that can legalize them in America; I've also heard that there are other places that can now legalize them. Which is true? 

I respect Motorex a helluva lot for being the first company to go through the insane beaurocracy and trouble to legalize Skylines for sale in America, but if I can find one that's perfectly legal, and I mean PERFECTLY legal, elsewhere for cheaper, I'd have to go with saving money.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

skylines weren't cheap in japan, unless you got a sedan with a four-banger or the sohc six. eleven years ago, an r32 sedan with the ca18i four had an msrp of 1,414,000 yen, or about $12,000; the bnr32 gt-r ran a whopping 4,450,000 yen, or about $37,000. note these are 1992 dollars to boot. today, motorex sells the '92 bnr32 for around $35,000; with the cost to legalize it at $16,000, that means the car itself runs $19,000 including the costs to buy it and haul it over here. adjusting for inflation, that makes the 11-year-old gt-r's depreciation at about 67% before legalization. in comparison, a locally available s13 240sx which cost say $15,000 in 1992 could probably be had for around $2,500 today (don't have the actual blue book, this is a guesstimate), or about 90% depreciation, adjusted. although the legalization charges seem steep, i think the gt-r's costs are in line with high demand exotic imports

Lurker Above, btw using a very rough 5% inflation ratio as an expedient


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

it's my dream ho have one of those bad boyz


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

As an owner of one, don't set it up too high. Its a great car and I wouldn't give mine up. But, I have noticed that too many AMericans have this mythical idea because they haven't ever been in one. I hope you get one some day thouh.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I respect motorex for being the first to legalize skylines BUT their prices are way to high for buying them, I am in the Air Force stationed in Okinawa Japan and I just bought a 1995 GTS-T totally stock for $4500 and that was through a dealership so the price was high, the same car through motorex is going for approximately $34,000 if you subtract the $17,000 they say it costs to legalize it and the approximately $3500 for shipping it's still $14,000 for the car, probably $10,000 more than they paid for it at an auction in Japan, not a bad profit per car.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

Ed Reardon said:


> *I respect motorex for being the first to legalize skylines BUT their prices are way to high for buying them, I am in the Air Force stationed in Okinawa Japan and I just bought a 1995 GTS-T totally stock for $4500 and that was through a dealership so the price was high, the same car through motorex is going for approximately $34,000 if you subtract the $17,000 they say it costs to legalize it and the approximately $3500 for shipping it's still $14,000 for the car, probably $10,000 more than they paid for it at an auction in Japan, not a bad profit per car. *


are you at kadena, ed? i was there 1981-93. yeah, there's quite a markup somewhere along the line. you're in a unique situation, if i'm not mistaken you can bring your ride with you when you rotate. a friend of mine rotating to mildenhall uk did that; he had an r30 5-door turbo, but he was afraid they wouldn't have parts for it so he sold it for a honda prelude and took it. his loss  but if you bring your ride here, motorex can do just the conversion work (of course the 17 grand is no pocket change) and you can forego shipping charges! then your total outlay would only be $ 21,500, or $12,500 less than what motorex charges. even if you don't get it motorex-legaled, you could trailer it around and take it to race tracks and spook the other drivers  good luck!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

66 Skyline registered in the United States of America....


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Thanks PrOxLaMuS©!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *As an owner of one, don't set it up too high. Its a great car and I wouldn't give mine up. But, I have noticed that too many AMericans have this mythical idea because they haven't ever been in one. I hope you get one some day thouh. *


Scourge, haven't we gone through this million times already? 

Come on, go and test drive a GT-R, it's a different car than your GTS-4.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I know it is. But, as I have told, on my island the GTS4 is a great car and its still practical. Its not like Texas with looooooooooooooong wide roads to blast down on. I'm not giving up my 4 for anything. But, I think that if you are honest with yourself, some kids in the US do worship the GTR without ever having any experience with them beyond the internet/Playstation.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> *But, I think that if you are honest with yourself, some kids in the US do worship the GTR without ever having any experience with them beyond the internet/Playstation. *


That is true. Most people worship the McLaren F1 without having any experience. The GT-R truely is a great car. Worth the worship? I don't think any car is.

As for the long roads, that's not where the GT-R is the most fun, it is the high/medium speed turns, and those we don't have here. To truely enjoy a GT-R you have to go to a track. Rockies, now that is fun...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Rockies? Bastard. I can get up to 130KPH in some spots on the island, but then its stand on the brakes time. Its only 19 miles long by 9 miles wide.

Now, when I move to Shikoku....some long stretches of highway, the series of bridges that connect Honshu-Shikoku, and many tall mountain passes, no thats when I plan on getting an R32 GTR.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

I read there was only 10 r34 GTR's in America.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

maybe R34's... but in the SuperStreet magazine a few months ago.. when they had the whole history of Skylines... they said there were about 66 Skylines registered in the U.S...... so I know that for a fact since they asked Motorex and Department of Transportation.....

how many GTR's? dunno 
how many GTS'T's? dunno

yep yep


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

I want to be # 67 with an R32 .


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

There are only about 10 R34's here - thats true.... 

The number 66 was just pulled out of the air.... that was a while ago... the exact number is probably not really known by anyone. They would have to go though the records and count...


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

stock gtr32 goes for bout 10,000 bucks in oki, japan. motorex is a huge rip off cuz they think they are the only ppl who can legalize it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> The number 66 was just pulled out of the air.... that was a while ago... the exact number is probably not really known by anyone. They would have to go though the records and count...


 did ya read what I typed? lol




> but in the SuperStreet magazine a few months ago.. when they had the whole history of Skylines... they said there were about 66 Skylines registered in the U.S...... so I know that for a fact since they asked Motorex and Department of Transportation.....


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

lionel said:


> *stock gtr32 goes for bout 10,000 bucks in oki, japan. motorex is a huge rip off cuz they think they are the only ppl who can legalize it. *


Do you know what Motorex had to DO to get those legalized?! Several Skyline GTR's had to be CRASH TESTED to get certified. That means that the owner's of Motorex had to front enough money to purchase SEVERAL GTR's, and drive them straight into a wall! The reason they're so much is not only do they have to make up the money spent on that little venture, but there was also research and development for the parts to get it legalized AND run on 91 octane gas, the actual costs of said parts, the time and labor for installing all of this, the cost of the facillities where they do all the work. And keep this in mind as well: when Motorex decided to do this, they had to believe that there would be a market that'd be willing to pay for the price all of this would cost for a Nissan with the steering on the wrong side. I applaud them for doing it.
If you don't want to pay for all of this, then two options: move to either Japan or England (ooh, much more expensive than what Motorex charges...) or buy something else. You can get an STI or Evo for about $30k, or a Porsche for the price of an R34. 
Personally, as soon as the Fed's get through with their new import regulations regarding the R34, I plan on buying one!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

yeh if i had almost $90,000 for an R34 GTR VSPEC...
i would buy a Porsche 911 Turbo or a used Ferrari.... really.. more power...


----------

